# ASCII Modus?



## Prince of Persia (5. März 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich muss eine Datei ( *.php3 ) im ASCII Modus auf den Server laden! Ich habe keine Ahnung was das zu bedeuten hat. Deshalb hab ichs mal einfach so hochgeladen, aber die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden! Liegt es an diesem ASCII Modus? (Also muss ich was spezielles machen?) Oder kann der Server keine *.php3 Dateien erkennen? --> *.php-Dateien werden normal angezeigt. Was ist php3?

Danke im Vorraus!

MfG
Prince


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. März 2005)

Es gibt Webserver bei denen kann mittels der Dateiendung (.php ist Standard, mit .php3 .php4 .php5 gibt man direkt die Version an) angegeben werden welche Version von PHP zum ausfuehren des Scripts genutzt werden soll.
Da der Webserver das Script nicht ausfuehrt wird dem wohl diese Einstellung fehlen. Benenn das File einfach mal in .php um, dann sollte es gehen.

Nachtrag:
Das "Es gibt Webserver" bezieht sich hierbei nicht auf den Webserver an sich (also Apache, IIS, ...) sondern auf Einstellungen bei dem entsprechenden Server.


----------



## Prince of Persia (5. März 2005)

Danke Hab jetzt die 3 weggelöscht, und es klappt!   

MfG
Prince


----------

